# Budget Variable Gooseneck Review - The Doctor Hetzner



## zak_atkinson (Jan 16, 2018)

*Amazon link:* https://www.amazon.co.uk/Electric-Gooseneck-Variable-Stainless-Controller/dp/B075GJJWCN/ref=sr_1_2?s=kitchen&ie=UTF8&qid=1517314193&sr=1-2&keywords=Doctor+Hetzner

*Price:* £50

For a long time I've planned on purchasing the Stagg EKG. However I had to accept that this won't be available in the UK for a while. This kettle is my temporary fill-in whilst I wait for that.

*Likes:*


Overall size. With the controls on the handle, this allows the footprint/base to be smaller than the Bonavita and Brewista variable kettles. This does not sacrifice ergonomics, the handle is fine even with my small hands.

Spout. Very controllable, I can get the water to flow in drips. Very impressed and surprised.


*Dislikes:*


It beeps. Handy if you walk away and want to know when it's reached your desired temp. Annoying if you are afraid of waking someone (assuming your grinder hasn't done this already!)

I'd like it so when I take the kettle off to pour, and then place it back on the stand, it would then automatically re-engage and bring the temperature back up to my set temp. I have to keep turning it back on every time - prompting more beeps.


*Other notes:*


No save preset function.

No timer.

Buttons are a little 'mushy', but I expected this at the price point. Those of you who are particular about that kind of thing might be put off, but it's not the end of the world for me. I don't see them breaking anytime soon.

2 year guarantee.

Has a keep warm function that lasts 1hr. Kettle switches off moment you lift it off of the base however.

Max capacity 1litre.


I believe that both the Bonavita, and the Brewista comparable versions are better. However I saw the opportunity to save a little bit of cash, and opted for this. Since I do plan on upgrading regardless.

Do I recommend it? Yes, if beeps, auto shut off, and no timer doesn't bother you.

Disclaimer - I was not, and have never been paid or associated with any brand/s. This is my honest opinion.

*UPDATE: *I have noticed once the kettle has been taken off the base, and placed back on. The temperature reading defaults back to 100c. Meaning you can not effectively reheat water quickly between pours, as it won't let you activate the heating element if it thinks its already boiling - Very frustrating! This kettle is therefore suitable for one-pour methods, or Tea drinkers.


----------

